# Need a new PSU



## eagle06 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi Guys
My Antec HPG 620W went kaput today..its making buzzing noise when i switch it on and there's no power supply to cpu.
Its 3 years 6 months old..(warranty 3 years only )

So which psu should I buy to support my config below and with good after sales service

Will be mostly buying via online stores


i5 2500k @3.3 |CM tx3 evo cpu cooler | GA-P67A-UD3-B3 | Sparkle GTX560 Ti 1GB | CMX4GX3M1A1600C9 | | Antec High Current Gamer 620W | CM Elite 430 Black | 2x500GB HDD and DVD RW drive


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 28, 2014)

Seasonic S12II 620w -5700.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 28, 2014)

Coolermaster V650 SM, if its available. GX II series is Enhance OEMs so you can check that out. There's also Antec's new "Edge" Series power supply which is also Seasonic makes, but I am not sure of the price and availability in India. If it is, take a look at EDG550 and 650 units. Check if there's a Seasonic M12II Evo edition 620watt as well. Or else M12II 620 does the job.


----------



## eagle06 (Sep 28, 2014)

Is 620W required for my config? Can i go for 450W PSU?

I used this site and got below result
eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts

 Minimum PSU Wattage:	345 W
 Recommended  395W


My config was suggested to go with seasonic 450 but as i didnt find it i went for antec 620 at that time.

EDIT: I have ordered M12II 620  for 6.5k


----------



## napsterv (Oct 4, 2014)

Do not buy Seasonic. I had purchased an SII2 620W. The first one didn't work. Today I just received my replacement and this **** won't work as well. Seasonic used to be a leader but it's quality is going down now.


----------

